# Screaming in pain



## chi's R me

Need any ideas any of you may have. Chloe is SCREMING in pain, at first I thought she had a dew claw caught in her sweater.Her nails look o-k But she is still distressed. I can't pin point where exactly where her problem is. Maybe her neck??? Not sure she cowers down and doesn't want to move. When I pick her up she screams, when I move her she screams. I gave her half a baby asperin. She doesn't want to drink or eat.
Give me some ideas, I just don't know what could be wrong. She was fine when I put her to bed. Help please.


----------



## glyndwr

Gosh! i think id get her to the vet if no better soon, is she holding a leg, or how does her back and tail look,


----------



## michele

I would get her to the vets


----------



## kimr

I would take her, as well. 

Hope everything turns out okay!


----------



## chi's R me

glyndwr said:


> Gosh! i think id get her to the vet if no better soon, is she holding a leg, or how does her back and tail look,


No, she's not holding a leg. She doesn't mind me running my hand down her back and she's just keep her tail tucked and is staying all crouched down.


----------



## michele

Maybe anal glands,can you have a look there


----------



## chi's R me

Yes, I will be calling the emergency vet if she keeps this up. I can't stand this.
I did get her to eat a small bit of chicken. She wants to be away from the other dogs. I have 2 crestie pups that are very wild so I have sepered her and letting her rest, watching close, see if baby asperin helps.
I was gone for quite awhile yesterday but there is nothing for her to jump off of in the dogs safe room. I just don't know what could be the problem. Usually you see something to give a clue as to what it could be.


----------



## glyndwr

She`s maybe been lying awkwardly and trapped a nerve, this does happen, but should release , id take her to vets i think unless she starts to improve, eatings a good sign,


----------



## chi's R me

michele said:


> Maybe anal glands,can you have a look there


I have tried to run hands all over her to try to pin point problem, hard to tell cause she screams just moving her but I did check her bottom and no problem there that I can tell. No swelling or puffiness.


----------



## Ember

poor baby.
i'd get her to the vets.
is her tummy alright? does it feel soft or hard?
i'm thinking she might of eaten something she shouldn't have.


----------



## Lin

I'd be totally undone. As much as I dislike our emergency hosp. I'd be taking her in.


----------



## chi's R me

glyndwr said:


> She`s maybe been lying awkwardly and trapped a nerve, this does happen, but should release , id take her to vets i think unless she starts to improve, eatings a good sign,


do you think maybe with dew claw caught in sweater she had to hold her leg a certain way and it caused the problem? I don't know when in the night she got it caught, but the nail is intack and not damaged at all. I had been leaving sweaters on the past week or so cause it's sooo cold here right now.


----------



## chi's R me

Ember said:


> poor baby.
> i'd get her to the vets.
> is her tummy alright? does it feel soft or hard?
> i'm thinking she might of eaten something she shouldn't have.


That was my thought too. She hasn't gotton into anything that I know of but I do have 2 teenagers in the house that can leave down left over food that the dogs diffentely don't need to eat.
Her tummy feels o-k, but I don't know how her poo looked this morning or if she even went. i asked hubby cause he let her out after getting dew claw unhooked (thinking that was the only problem) and he didn't watch her. So I'm not sure. I usually let them back out around lunch time so i will keep a watch and see if she goes then.


----------



## chi's R me

I am waiting to hear back from the vet. He is out on a farm call. We are small rural town and hhis wife said she would have him call me as soon as he comes in.
Chloe is acting alot better now but I assume it's because the baby aspirin has kicked in. She has stoped screaming. Thank goodness. Still just wants to lay. 
Thanks everyone for coming on with replys and offering ideas. I am so grateful for the support I get from you all.


----------



## chi's R me

I'll keep you updated on how Chloe is doing.


----------



## Lin

chi's R me said:


> I'll keep you updated on how Chloe is doing.


Please, please do. I keep popping back in to see if anything has developed. Get well soon little darling.


----------



## Brodysmom

If I had to guess, I'd bet it was a disc. I had a frenchie that had intervertebral disc disease and when it flared up, she was in horrible pain and would scream like that when touched. HORRIBLE. My guess would be something with her spine. Please let us know what the vet says. It isn't something you can treat at home with aspirin, she will need x-rays and steroids if it is a disc/spinal problem.


----------



## glyndwr

Brodysmom said:


> If I had to guess, I'd bet it was a disc. I had a frenchie that had intervertebral disc disease and when it flared up, she was in horrible pain and would scream like that when touched. HORRIBLE. My guess would be something with her spine. Please let us know what the vet says. It isn't something you can treat at home with aspirin, she will need x-rays and steroids if it is a disc/spinal problem.


I agree, that was my first thought too.


----------



## chi's R me

Brodysmom said:


> If I had to guess, I'd bet it was a disc. I had a frenchie that had intervertebral disc disease and when it flared up, she was in horrible pain and would scream like that when touched. HORRIBLE. My guess would be something with her spine. Please let us know what the vet says. It isn't something you can treat at home with aspirin, she will need x-rays and steroids if it is a disc/spinal problem.


Tracy, does it happen all of sudden like that? She's never, never acted anything like this before. And I don't think she has ever had any injurys, I didn't get her till she was 7 or 8 months old. So I don't know about her early puppy life.
I have no knowledge about intervertebral disk disease. I'm completely in the dark if that is what it is.


----------



## Brodysmom

How old is she?

It's all speculation until you get a vet's workup. But the disc disease came on pretty suddenly for Piper. Little things, like going down the stairs slower than usual, and not wanting to play as much... but then one day I went to pick her up and she arched her back and screamed. It was terrifying. You couldn't even touch her without her screaming in pain. We loaded her into the car and went to the ER vet that minute. They diagnosed the disc disease and we managed it with pain medicine and steroids. NO surgery or anything. But she would occasionally have bad flare ups. It is very, very painful.

We can all guess on causes, but you have nothing to go on until she's examined. Maybe it will be something simple and easily treated. I hope so!! Keep us posted!!


----------



## lynx8456

I would hazard a guess that perhaps she ate something she shouldn't have and whatever it is has yet to pass or she can't pass it. Went through something similar with Jasper when he was little. Imagine our surprise when an xray revealed a 1/2" wood splinter in his intestinal track. Jasper passed it but not without a world of yelping & screaming prior to it passing and the moment of.


----------



## foggy

Please let us know what the vet says. I hope she is ok.


----------



## Chiboymom

I sure hope the little girl is OK, I would have to take Draco to the Emergency Vet right away if he was screaming in pain. Sometimes it would be so nice if they could speak to us and tell us where it hurts. I am sorry you are having this at your home.


----------



## Deme

I have just seen this thread and all I can say is you must be so out of your mind with worry.

I will pop in again and see what the vet has said, I do hope everything is okay and its nothing major.


----------



## jan896

Please keep us informed.... we are all like a 'forum full of worried mommas' and all doggies belong to us.... *hugs* we will be thinking of you...and hoping for the best....


----------



## bayoumah

hi hopeing to hear everything is allright were all thinking of your baby


----------



## Terri

Hope your wee one is ok and you got her to the vets asap.
Let us know what they said.


----------



## cprcheetah

It sounds like it could be a Disc in the neck or back, my Westie used to get them (he had it 4x) and he would just start whining/crying/screaming for no reason and would look at the stairs like they were going to kill him. I hope you were able to get her seen by the Vet.


----------



## MChis

I'm peeking in. Didn't get a chance to reply before but I've been thinking about your sweetie since I read this yesterday. I hope you got it all figured out....


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM

My daughters dog MacKenzie had some issues once. She was cowering and screaming out in pain. We could not pinpoint it either. We also thought it was her neck. As it turned out she had a terrible earinfection. It must have been building in her. She never let on for a minute there was a problem till bam she was in severe pain. It was a simple fix for her. Hope it's a simple fix for y'all as well. Healing prayers.


----------



## Brodysmom

Did you get to the vet? Just wondering how things are going.


----------



## Ember

any news on Chloe yet?


----------



## cherper

don't leave us hanging


----------



## chi's R me

Hey everyone, so sorry I haven't been back on here. we had to wait most of the day before we could see the vet. We are very small town and only have one vet office. He was on a farm call trying to save cow and her twin calves, I guessd she was having a hard time delivering. I had finally called back, when it had been 4 hours and he hadn't called me. Wife said he was still out.

Anyway, by the time he called me Chloe seemed much better but I still wanted her checked cause I felt it was only because of the baby asprin that she wasn't in so much pain. I had to give her more in the afternoon as she started to hurt again really bad. She was eating but still not right, just wanted to lay and be left alone. Didn't want to move at all.

He took x-rays, they didn't show anything. said maybe some swelling in neck, chest and sholder. she didn't have a temp. but was not comfortable being handled. 
Long story short, he sent me home with pain meds and said to watch her, bring her back if she didn't improve in a few days. I don't think he understood how bad she was acting. imo he just likes his cows and horses. but maybe he does know his stuff, she has perked up alot today. getting out of her bed to come to me when i go into the room. and her tail is back up, yesterday she kept it tucked between back legs all day.

I just hope it's not the same thing when her pain meds are gone.
I apoligize for not letting you all know how things went last night ,it was late by the time we finally saw the vet and when I got home my grown kids were already here for the super bowl, so I just didn't have a chance till now.

Chloe sends a big wet kiss and thank you to all of you who were worring and keeping up with her. We are kinda like a big chihuahua family. Thanks everyone, we love you. 
Linda and Chloe


----------



## Ember

thank you for letting us know how things are with Chloe.
i hope she keeps improving and that she was just hamming it up for the attention


----------



## chi's R me

Ember said:


> thank you for letting us know how things are with Chloe.
> i hope she keeps improving and that she was just hamming it up for the attention


No, I think she was hurting, she has never screamed like that before. I really am afraid there more to it and we just haven't found out what yet. I am happy she's feeling better just worried there's still something wrong. I've already decided to take her to another vet in the next town from here. It will be a drive but I want someone who works on small animals more instead of farm animals.


----------



## KayC

Poor Chloe, I will be waiting to see what the other vet has to say (((HUGS)))


----------



## woodard2009

Sounds like it could be one of two things. She twisted her leg when it got stuck in the sweater? (Is she favoring a leg?) Or maybe an ear infection (Did he check her ears?) Hope you get some resolution soon! Poor baby!!!


----------



## AC/DC Fan

I'm glad Chloe is feeling somewhat better. Hopefully it was just a little muscle sprain or something and it will resolve on it's own with aid of the pain med/anti-inflammatory. I'm guessing that large animal vets can work on small animals too but I'd probably go to the other vet as well in the future.
Funny you referenced her having her tail tucked. That's exactly how I gauge Bizkit's random pain (LPs)! That and how humped up his back is. I guess those are true telltale signs that something is wrong.
Again, glad she's feeling better. Please keep us posted. Take care.


----------



## michele

Good luck with her hope she's ok after her meds


----------



## chi's R me

woodard2009 said:


> Sounds like it could be one of two things. She twisted her leg when it got stuck in the sweater? (Is she favoring a leg?) Or maybe an ear infection (Did he check her ears?) Hope you get some resolution soon! Poor baby!!!


No she wasn't limping, but did seem like it had something to do with her right front leg or sholder, really hard to tell as just any movement seemed to hurt her. And no he didn't check her ears. This is why I think I need to go to a different vet. She really seems to be feeling better now. Thank goodness.


----------



## chi's R me

AC/DC Fan said:


> I'm glad Chloe is feeling somewhat better. Hopefully it was just a little muscle sprain or something and it will resolve on it's own with aid of the pain med/anti-inflammatory. I'm guessing that large animal vets can work on small animals too but I'd probably go to the other vet as well in the future.
> Funny you referenced her having her tail tucked. That's exactly how I gauge Bizkit's random pain (LPs)! That and how humped up his back is. I guess those are true telltale signs that something is wrong.
> Again, glad she's feeling better. Please keep us posted. Take care.


Thank you, she does seem to be feeling better now, guess I will see how she is doing tomorrow, I don't know take it a day at a time and if need be take her to the city vet. Thanks for keeping us in your thoughts. Linda


----------



## bayoumah

thanks for keeping us posted and up to date about little chole our prayers are being sent your way


----------



## Lin

chi's R me said:


> Hey everyone, so sorry I haven't been back on here. we had to wait most of the day before we could see the vet. We are very small town and only have one vet office. He was on a farm call trying to save cow and her twin calves, I guessd she was having a hard time delivering. I had finally called back, when it had been 4 hours and he hadn't called me. Wife said he was still out.
> 
> Anyway, by the time he called me Chloe seemed much better but I still wanted her checked cause I felt it was only because of the baby asprin that she wasn't in so much pain. I had to give her more in the afternoon as she started to hurt again really bad. She was eating but still not right, just wanted to lay and be left alone. Didn't want to move at all.
> 
> He took x-rays, they didn't show anything. said maybe some swelling in neck, chest and sholder. she didn't have a temp. but was not comfortable being handled.
> Long story short, he sent me home with pain meds and said to watch her, bring her back if she didn't improve in a few days. I don't think he understood how bad she was acting. imo he just likes his cows and horses. but maybe he does know his stuff, she has perked up alot today. getting out of her bed to come to me when i go into the room. and her tail is back up, yesterday she kept it tucked between back legs all day.
> 
> I just hope it's not the same thing when her pain meds are gone.
> I apoligize for not letting you all know how things went last night ,it was late by the time we finally saw the vet and when I got home my grown kids were already here for the super bowl, so I just didn't have a chance till now.
> 
> Chloe sends a big wet kiss and thank you to all of you who were worring and keeping up with her. We are kinda like a big chihuahua family. Thanks everyone, we love you.
> Linda and Chloe


This sounds inconclusive. Poor baby and poor you!

In all seriousness, I might try to find a vet in a neighboring town that does NOT do farm animals. Most farm vets do not like to do cats and dogs. They do not want to deal with the emotion at all.

I've discovered some interesting things since helping my sister with her goats. The above diff in vets is one of them. However, Farm vets do not like to deal with goat people either because they tend to be as emotional over their goats as we are our cats and dogs. And yes, your vet does most likely prefer his livestock. Doesn't mean he isn't perfectly competent, just don't expect any empathy from him. 

But seriously, I'd look to a neighboring town for a vet. If I'd had to wait that long for the vet to see Ernie when he was sick, he wouln't have made it.


----------



## chi's R me

sheilabenny5353 said:


> thanks for keeping us posted and up to date about little chole our prayers are being sent your way


You're welcome. I don't like it when people ask for help and everyone tries to give advice and then the person never answers back or updates on how things are going. I will never be one of those people. I appreciate everyones help too much to not come back on.

Chloe had some pain last night around 7 or so. Not like she was on sunday but cried out a little when I picked her up, that was the first time all day she had done that.

Today she has seemed fine. I am so hoping and praying that she is o-k and I don't have to go to the city vet. I have no idea who to go to, guess I'll just look thru phone book, see if anyone specializes in small animals. 

Thanks again, we are so lucky to have all the support and prayers.


----------



## chi's R me

Lin, I think you're right. I'll just have to start looking for a good vet for my babies. If I start looking now maybe I'll have found someone by the time I need them. Thanks!


----------



## Terri

Hmm the pain meds may be wearing off and that is why she is acting in pain again.
I would just take her to another vet to see what the cause of this is if it was me.


----------



## Lin

chi's R me said:


> Lin, I think you're right. I'll just have to start looking for a good vet for my babies. If I start looking now maybe I'll have found someone by the time I need them. Thanks!


I probably went to 3 or 4 different vets, one time each, before I finally selected one. It was well worth the wait. I refuse to go to a vet whose office stinks for one thing, nor will I put up with clipped responses. I AM paying THEM, they are NOT paying me, and I do expect to be treated with respect and compassion. ANd the biggest bonus of all (don't get offended exotics lovers) they do NOT do exotics. I have an unnatural fear of some species, so wouldn't deal with a vet if I had to get a glimpse of one.

When we nearly lost Ernie last summer, I couldn't have asked to be treated with more compassion. That doesn't mean a compassionate vet is a good vet, but this particular vet happens to be both. I am very fortunate.

We have since moved wayyyyy over to the next county, but we still go over to that vet.


----------



## chi's R me

Update for my Chloe fans. She has been screem free since Monday night and it wasn't very bad then not like she was on Sunday when she just keep on and on. She is perking up a little more all the time. Thanks again my chi friends. I feel very blesses to have you all.


----------



## louchi11

*chihuahua owner*

Hi I have the same problem. I have taken them to the vet, I have 2. Boo has been going thru this for 10 days. The vets can t find anything. Can you e mail me? [email protected] thanks


----------



## louchi11

chi's R me said:


> I have tried to run hands all over her to try to pin point problem, hard to tell cause she screams just moving her but I did check her bottom and no problem there that I can tell. No swelling or puffiness.


My Boo seems to go thru this phase several times a year. Already had x rays done and they can t find the problem. I massaged his neck and it might be coming from there. Anyway I now give him 1/2 baby aspirin and he is better. Contact me thru my email if you like. [email protected]


----------

